# Fri 6/7 Northern PPB



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm spying a Fri morn and beyond lash over around Point Cook if anyones keen to join in. I'm not all that confident in seabreeze's crystal ball though....so we'll see what happens. If that one gets cancelled, I might have a drive for a trout (bloody Squidder's to blame for that). More the merrier and all that


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in for either Point Cook, or a drive for trout (pending checking the calendar when I get homne  ).

Don't mind which one 

Cheers,

Luke.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Best place to be in a stiff westerly Podster. Might be a few late/early whiting hanging around.

Love to go, but I got a big appointment and far too much work on. I will be down at the Prom though on Sat arvo/Sun morning if anyones inclined to have a go in that broad vicinity.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck Poddy

I'm casting my Hobie jig around Jeff's Shed on the weekend.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah thats it Occy. A diffrent quarry with some familiar techniques.

Thanks for your well wish. We put a lot of effort in

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Bureau of Meteorology said:


> Warnings:
> A strong wind warning has been issued.
> 
> Friday:
> ...


.....it's looking a bit windy.

Any ideas?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke....bloody wind.....I swear it was around 10 knots at one stage!! I guess a BOM check on Thurs arvo is needed and from there a plan hatched


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> If that one gets cancelled, I might have a drive for a trout (bloody Squidder's to blame for that).


Mwahahahahahaha :twisted: Hope you get a few mate :wink:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Hiya Luke....bloody wind.....I swear it was around 10 knots at one stage!! I guess a BOM check on Thurs arvo is needed and from there a plan hatched


Sounds good - I'll fish anywhere


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good luck on the water boys, hope the weather holds and the big'uns are biting...

Reel 'em in Scotty - im sure you will be plenty busy over the weekend if last year was anything to go by :wink: 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke, it's looking a bit dodgey for PPB. How do ya feel about a trip up to Eildon for trout? I'm not sure it's going all that well, but even with about 10% of capacity there's plenty of water for us paddlers. From Box Hill it takes me about 1 3/4 hrs to be at J Creek (from there Big River is the range before turning back) via Healsville and the spur...and there's always the pondage if ya want to sit for a bit afterwards (no yaks). If J Creek doesn't offer a launch, the new dam wall ramp will get us onwater. Weather looks a bit cold, beanies and thermals I reckon. Any interest :?:

Plan B could be an arvo evening crack around the Patto River to see whats about :?:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Rob,

I'd be happy to go and check out Eildon or Patterson river.

Either plan sounds great to me.

I've fished a few of the rivers and streams in the Buxton ---> Eildon region and surrounds, but never the lake, so that would be fine. What would be the plan in Eildon? Trolling HBs?

Either way, I'm keen.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Gday Luke, yeah I like the Hb's trolled but I guess the fish would also respond to SP's (not sure what type) and bait (scrubbies/mudeyes seem to go OK). With the Hb's there's no one answer either I guess, but some of my personal fav's for the lake have been Tassie devils Hornet (52) and Pink Bomber (82), Metal Toby Style lures in black and yellow, and a load of Rapala's for trout. Natives I've had less luck with, but Mcgraths Deep Divers, Halco Poltergeists or Stumpjumpers seem to be amongst the mix. Red/black, yellow/black and spotted dog patterns get used a bit at Eildon from what I've seen. With the water levels the way they are, there's the bonus of seeing stuff on the lake that is usually submerged. An old bridge should be viewable at Big River (and a lunch), and there's usually some deceased boats and other stuff to look at. I'm aiming at being at Jersaleum Inlet (J Creek) at 7 ish for a launch, from memory at 10% that should be possible. J Creek is accessible by taking the turn to the right near the cemetry at the pondage, and is about a 10 min drive from there. If not the back up is a launch from the newer boat ramp below the dam wall. Careful of any fog, wombats and roo's, tree's or rocks down on the spur on the drive. That last stretch from Eildon to the lake seems to throw early morning wombats at ya too. I'm also thinking I've just covered a heap of stuff ya already know, apologies if I'm preaching to the converted but I do like to bang on...and on....and on (ya may want to consider paddling in the other direction or using those industrial ear plugs ya get from Bunnings!!)


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds great 

I think I can find the launch - never been there before though. Don't suppose you could dig up a Google Earth coordinate?

I was thinking of bringing my pair of UHF handheld CBs along, so we can communicate if we get a way away from eachother - is it worth it?

....lunch at Big River sounds cool...shall pack a picknick.

Yay! I've got an excuse to go and buy a whole bunch of new lures today :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, 10% is pretty low, last time we were there Rob the lake was at 22%, and at the time we considered that low. I guess a plus is that the fish are less diluted by the water  Hope you boys get a reward for the long drive 



PoddyMullet said:


> I do like to bang on...and on....and on


Hence your recent happy news Rob :wink: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Luke, I've stuck a launch site in akff's Fishing Diary. It may not be 100% correct, but dam (they say that a lot at Eildon) close. Feel free to bring the radios, I hope they are marine proof. The warm gear looks like it'll get a run...up there in winter I carry a second set of warm gear in a dry bag...I'll bring a spare dry bag in case ya need one 

Dam Squidder and his dam trout catches, they will be saying that a lot at Eildon tomorrow


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Rob - will be there by 7....aiming for 6:30ish 

I'll check the Google map mark - and pop the coordinates into my GPS.



I've been to the fishing shop this afternoon, and stocked up on lures.

I'm armed and (hopefully) dangerous!

8)


----------

